# ISA Certification Test Tree Identification List?



## chad556 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys sorry to ask a question that has probably already been covered but I seem to have no luck with the search functions or google or even the ISA site.

Where can i find the ID list for the trees on the CA exam? I am taking the test next week in PA if that makes any difference. I am confident that I know 90% but I just want to be able to brush up on the ones I dont remember that well

Thanks!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 3, 2011)

When u sign up for the test, they will send you a list, local to your area, u can pick ur test date, if doing computer based, giving u time to study the list


----------



## ATH (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah...like sgreenbeans said, they are supposed to send you that list when you sign up to take the test. Did they send you anything else? I find it odd that you are taking the test next week but they still haven't given you the list. I'd figure out who the Certification coordinator for PA is and touch base with them first thing Monday morning.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replies. I emailed the ISA contact email today and I will try to contact the coordinator tomorrow. I thought it was weird when all I received in the mail was a letter saying my app was accepted and the time location and date and a receipt for my payment.


----------



## lxt (Apr 3, 2011)

Its my understanding they did away with the Tree ID Domain section on the test!!

How nice......now you can tell people you`re an arborist but cant ID trees!! WTF.



LXT..................


----------



## PinnaclePete (Apr 4, 2011)

lxt said:


> Its my understanding they did away with the Tree ID Domain section on the test!! LXT..................


 
Yup, did away with the picture picture ID last year. Now it's more about characteristics of the species - leaf margins, branching habits, site preferences, Genus/family/species and such. 

IF you're in the tree bizness ISA figures you already know ID (or should) and are focusing more on the biology/physiology of trees. Study up on those sections and you should do fine. Good luck.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup, they just emailed me back, no ID on the test. Its a shame because that would have been easy points. I had straight A's in my woody plant ID classes in school and I have only expanded on that knowledge since I graduated. I guess all thats left is to read through the study guide and cross my fingers....


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 14, 2011)

ISA probably got tired of old-timers that knew all the trees, but didn't understand anything about plant biology or taxonomy. So...test on hard science, and hope that translates to practical knowledge.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 15, 2011)

They should have them both, IMO anyway, wish they would have prac app to it too, there is a couple CA's here who have never run a saw or been in a tree, let alone understand how to do ANYTHING if they where to. But they bought the books, studied and passed. Now they have the same cert I do, with no experience. Took me forever to take the test, due to testing sites and dates always conflicting with mine, then they came out with computer based, which is great, but eliminates any chance of a prac app test.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I have to agree. I will feel pretty stupid if I failed after saying this, but, what an easy test. Half the questions I could have answered correctly with my 8th grade education back when I was 14. Some were so easy I almost laughed out loud at the absurdity of some of the choices. The very few ID questions that they had were a joke, such as 'which tree has opposite leaves' (maple, oak, elm, or cherry or something). Don't get me wrong there were a couple tough ones that required thought and one or two where I just took a wild guess because I had no clue.
I wish there was a practical section too. How you could call yourself an arborist with out proving you have basic skills such as knot tying, rope installation, or at least intermediate tree ID is beyond me. I guess its more important to know what PPE stands for (that was actually on the test BTW).

Oh well, I am pretty sure I passed, if not I will have to come back and delete this entire post  thanks for all the input on this guys.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 16, 2011)

No worries, let us know how ya did. I know several guys who had to re-test.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 19, 2011)

*I Passed!*

Just searched my name on the ISA site and it came up. Woohooo :rockn: I'm a certified arborist now. Thanks in no small part to this website and all the people on it, I learned just as much browsing this forum as I did in any book or class I've taken. So, thanks everyone!:msp_smile:


----------

